# EMCO mini lathe



## FishinFoolFaron (Feb 11, 2009)

While cleaning up around here, I came across an Emco Unimat3.
It is not complete and some parts have a little surface rust.
Does this thing have any value?
Do any of y'all use one?
It does run and has a jaw(?) chuck(?).


----------



## FishinFoolFaron (Feb 11, 2009)

*Pictures*


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

See if you can find the tailstock for the machine. I'm sure someone will chime in on a value. gb


----------



## FishinFoolFaron (Feb 11, 2009)

Pics are of everything I have found so far.
Google search shows parts are available.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Interesting machine. It's a metal turning machine, just missing the tool holder and the tailstock.


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

I have an Emco Compact 5, there is one place in the us who carries parts for these machines, I will look through my favorites and see if i can find a link to there site.


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

I belive this is the right place.

http://www.blueridgeshoponline.com/main.sc


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

At one time you could get assessories to turn that lathe into a Jig saw, and a small table saw. Sort of small version of a Shop Smith. Cool.

I almost bought a Compat 5 a while back that was one of Emco's first attempts at at table top CNC.


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Eventually i would like to get the mill set up to use on it as well. FYI The link I sent also carries Sherline Accessories.


----------

